# Surface install for Silverado



## UltranutZ (Mar 4, 2013)

thinking of installing a Surface to replace the stocker piece of junk. I'm not an i.X fan, and in lieu of what I initially thought I was going to do with a DNX893s, Maestro rr, kac m1804, I think I would rather have a surface or Samsung tablet in the dash. So with that said, this hub that's mentioned for the surface to be able to plug other devices into with spdif out, does anyone have a specific hub manufacturer and part # they've actually tested to work properly in this configuration? I get that any usb dock with spdif out will work but I want to know about tested products. Obviously I have the Surface, would like actual part numbers from someone that's done this and knows what fits fine and works fine so I don't become a beta tester for all these products.

I see all these installs by folks like Steve Meade, soundmanca, fifield, fcm&c-audio, etc. but nothing goes into detail as to what's involved part wise other than fabrication and then showing off their works of art fully functional with steering wheel controls, etc.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Been using a sabre USB dac on my home surface for a while. Onto my second dac now (first dac is on digital duties on my raspberry Pi based car media centre)

The dac has is dual purpose and will either put it spdif or 3.5 rca. Both sound great btw and I'm also running an optical to rca dac on my squeezebox in to my home hifi with great results.. ( fantastic detail and soundstage for price)

HiFime 9018 Asynchronous High resolution USB DAC


----------

